# Print to PDF Macro for MAC OS



## tripfantastic (May 31, 2019)

Hi everyone and thanks for taking a look at my question. I would really appreciate any assistance!

I have created a sales quote template for my company. Some of our sales people use Macs and other use PCs. When going to print a quote, it is necessary to select three different tabs. Sometimes, people are making an edit on a tab when all three tabs are selected and they end up affecting other sheets! 

The big challenge here is that I require all sheets to be unprotected as they do need to manipulate much of the data. 

What I'm looking for is a macro that selects the three tabs, goes to print to PDF and then deselects the three tabs so they don't overlook this when they make adjustments to the quotes. I had no problem creating this macro for the PC but when we run this on the Mac, it goes directly to the printer without even asking. I tried to record a macro on the Mac but when I finished recording, it didn't seem to recognize any of my clicks!

If anyone has any thoughts on how to make a macro work for both PC and Mac, that would be great! Otherwise, I'll try to figure out how to make PDF printers the default on a Mac but so far it hasn't been obvious.

Have a great day!


----------



## ALO_FLX (Saturday at 4:30 AM)

Hi, did you ever resolve this issue?

I'm having the same issue.


----------

